# France Passion sites



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Visited the following FP sites over Easter. I won't give the location as I believe for the system to work everyone should buy the guide. 

Sainte Gemme en Sancerrois (dept18 Cher)
Fabulous wine, lots of room for large MHs and stunning, quiet location Page 111 in 2005 book.

Rilly Sur Loire (dept 41 Loire et Cher)
Very friendly owner let us park right outside his Cav'e next to a wood, far better than wild camping down the road. Good wine too
Page 200 in the 2005 book


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi fjmike

Glad you have found a few and can recommend them.

As you may be aware Dave and I are in the process of trying to set up a British Passion version for the UK.

As you say for the system to work, they need to become members in any case, but to see recommendations is an excellent idea and one that we have on our list for the web site.

We are hoping to get up on the site (www.britishpassion.com) shortly a registration form for motorhome owners who are interested in becoming members as and when we are actually ready to run, to register their interst, so we can contact them at that time and they can join at the beginning.

We are also putting up a section for the Property Owners themselves to register their interest, as of course these are the ones we need first to make the venture work...

So do go to the site over the next few days and hopefully you will then be able to use a similar system when you are in the UK.

Unlike the French site, we are planning a members only section, where you will be able to recommend the venues you visit and also give ideas of what you found in the area.

Carol


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

hi Carol I have been following your British Passion thread and I can't wait for the day when I will be able to use one. As you probably noticed I didn't give the exact location just the page number in the book, this is because somebody has put in a lot of time and effort to get this running and so should get something back(I think the price of £17.00 is a bargain anyway. It annoys me that there are other publications that list the France Passion sites and don't appear to give anything in return, if everyone did that the system would collapse and we wouldn't have nice places to stop. Best of luck with the new venture and I will most certainly be checking up on the web site from time to time.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike. Surely you can't use the site if you haven't got the windscreen sticker with 2005 on it which is your invitation to use the France Passion site.

Cheers Sid


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Sid

You are right, but no doubt people would try without one, hence Mikes reason for not giving exact location of his recommended stops, only the page number, and members with their new books, can then mark them if they wish as sites that have been recommended..

As Mike mentioned, the FrancePassion sites are listed and marked on the maps for the Aires as well, perhaps they have some tie up with FrancePassion, I don't know.

You do have to be a member of the 05 year, as from April 1st this year, and display the new stickers and have your membership card as well.

Carol


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

A few more to add to fjmikes list......GFD=Good for dogs
All 2005 FP
Migron page 104 Fabulous view across the valley.Owner not present so stayed 2 days.Tight for large vehicles.GFD

Macqueville page 104 Vineyard is floodlit and a working museum.Open till late.Piped music could cause upset.Good grape specific wine.

Clion page 102 Nice grass carpark.Fabulous Cognac 26 euros per bottle (All gone).......I know it is probably cheaper at Lidl.

Gageac et Rouillac page 123 Large grass carpark.Bergerac or Bordeaux from owners other Chateau.GFD

Thenac page 130 Small spot for one van.Strange!

St.Jean de Duras Petit Malorme page 218. Large grass area for parking.Nice young couple/organic wine.Never liked Cotes de Duras before.Quiet roads GFD

Duravel Clos du Chene page 211 Grass parking for 5 vans.Elderly lady and son combo.Changed my thinking about Cahors wine.VGFD

Lile Bouchard page 186 Nice little spot around the back through the yard.
Not drunk any yet..2004.GFD

If you need any more info will respond to a pm.

Nick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant fjmike; I've printed this and stuck it in the France Passion book. All reviews gratefully received.

G.


----------

